# Traynor YCV 20



## stujomo (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi I am looking for some info about modding the Traynor YCV20.
I really don't like the boost on the amp that so I was hoping to mod that stage of the amp to give me a better sounding boost. Looking at the schem I believe the boost triode is V1b. Now I was thinking to remove the cathode cap and change the cathode resistor to a 5.6k, I am hoping this will give the boost a more modern sound. Now looking at the schem these components are c6 and r17. Am I correct about the boost triode being V1b.

Thanks. Stuart


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't tell you anything regarding the mod that you want to do but I can tell you to be careful...there are parts in tube amps that can kill you even when it is unplugged.

Just in case you didn't know!!


----------



## stujomo (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I decided to go ahead and change R17. Seems to have had some effect on the boost sound. I went for a 5.6k resistor in place of the 1.56k


----------

